# دعوة لعمل قاعدة بيانات متغيرة- طبقا لسعر السوق- لمواد البناء



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

الأخوة الافاضل مشرفي وأعضاء المنتدي ...لماذا لا نوفر علي انفسنا وعلي الباحثين بعمل قاعدة بيانات -طبقا لسعر السوق- لمواد البناء.
وادعو الجميع للمشاركة والسادة المشرفين للتثبيت.
وكذلك يمكن اضافة نماذج تحليل الاسعار للبنود المتكاملة - طبقا لكل بلد- بتغيير سعر الخامات.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مارس 2008)

No body interst ....PLS CANSEL IT


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مارس 2008)

*السادة مشرفي الموقع*



mt301 قال:


> No body interst ....PLS CANSEL IT



أنا في غاية الاحباط برجاء الغاء وحذف المشاركة ......مع الشكر 
مهندس محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## ريان (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
عمل رائع وشاق لأنه يكون خاص بمشروع معين وبمكان معين فمثلاً نحن في سورية : في حلب الحجر متوفر فيكون تحليل سعره (سعر المادة , أجور النقل , وغيرها )مختلف عن باقي المحافظات وفي طرطوس مثلاً يكون المعتاد هو البلوك الهوردي و الكلوسترا فيكون تحليل سعره مختلف أيضاً عن باقي المحافظات و الأمر الأكثر هو الحصويات لأنه يختلف نوعاً وسعراً و يتعلق كل أنواع البيتون على الحصويات
وهل تريد حساب أسعار المواد التي نفذت أم التي سوف تنفذ ؟
لأن التي نفذت عليك حساب نسبة زيادتها وهل يتحملها المتعهد أم لا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2008)

يا أخي أنا ادعو للاهتمام والمساهمة لكافة اقطار العرب والعمل الشاق ليس بالغريب عن اخوتنا بالمنتدي ..ولكن ما حدي يهتم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2008)

يا أخى العزيز هذة الدعوة سبق وتقدمت بها للملتقى منذ ما يقرب من سنة وطرحت ملف أسمة تحليل بنود الأعمال مربوط بالأسعار وهذا الملف موجود فى المكتبة ويصلح لكل البلاد ولم أتلقى أى رد من أى زميل للمساهمة فى هذا الملف أرجوك أن تتطلع علية وأذا أعجبك فدعنا نمضى سويا" فى أستكمال البنود وتحليلها ككميات ليكون سهل علينا بعد ذلك أضافة تعديل الأسعار مع تحيات ولا تتأخر على فى الرد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 مارس 2008)

اليك يأخى الرابط على الموضوع السابق طرحة مع تصميم لقاعدة البيانات أرجو أن نتواصل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48850.html


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2008)

بالصدفة حصلت علي هذا الملف الرائع ..من اكثر من مصدر مختلف منهم المنتدي طبع وبعرضه علي مهندس كبير عمل بنفس المشروع صن هيلز- سيتي فيو...من اكثر من 3 سنوات ويعرف مهندس / حسام صاحب الفضل في خروج هذا الملف الرائع للنور ...ولنجعل هذا الملف هو القاعدة لتحيث كافة الاسعار واشكرك يا صديقي ...علي اهتمامك وسارجع للمشاركة مع تحديث الاسعار قدر ما استطيع مع توجيه الدعوة للجميع للعمل بهذا المشروع الرائع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2008)

وكان تعليق صديقنا المهندس بأن الملف رائع ويحتاج لمجهود بسيط لتطويره


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مارس 2008)

يا عزيزى أنا صاحب الملف الأصلى وأنا أعمل فى سيتى فيو مدير أدارة فنية وأسمى محمود حازم وليس المهندس حسام هو صاحب هذا الملف لقد قمت بعمل هذا الملف وطرحتة فى الملتقى فى شهر 6 سنة 2007 وهذا للعلم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مارس 2008)

اخونا الفاضل mt301

ارجو ان نلتمس العذر لبعضنا البعض

وحقيقة لم ار موضوعك الا الان فقط
وقد يكون لضيق وقت لدينا

وها نحن نبذل ما نستطيع
وليس كل ما هو واجب

لاننا نحاول ان نساعد بعضنا بعضا

واعتقد ان استاذنا م محمود حازم عياد
قد اوضح بان الملف موجود بالمكتبة
ولعلك تفيدنا بتحديث فيه او اضافة تراها 


وارجو ان يتسع صدرك اكثر لنا وللجميع

واهلا بك معنا 
تفيد وتستفيد

ومشكورا لحرصك على نشر الافادة لنا

اعاننا الله جميعا في نشر الخير والافادة للزملاء جميعا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2008)

عزيزي المهندس محمود لقد اطلعت استاذي المهندس مدحت عبد الرؤف- والذي كان يعمل بسيتي فيو سابقا- لكي يساعدني في تطوير الاسعار ، وتكهن ان يكون م / حسام ( بالكويت حاليا ) هو ناشئه.
ولم اقصد ان ينسب الفضل لغير اهله.

واكرر شكري العميق لسيادتكم ، وكذلك للعزيز نهر النييل...واتمني من الله ان نتمكن جميعا من العمل لمساعدة الجميع ..


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 مارس 2008)

المهندس مدحت عبد الرؤوف زميل عزيز وقد تحدث معى اليوم تلفونيا" وأنا أكن لة كل الأحترام وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى طلب وعايزين نكمل الملف ولو عندك فكرة للتطوير فلا تبخل على بها أرسل لى بريدك لأرسل لك ملف بسيط وجميل فى تقدير سعر أى بند تريد منفصل وكذلك أن لم تكن حصلت على برنامج حساب التكلفة للمناقصات سأوافيك بة فهو أكثر من رائع مع مانويل بس كتاب ممكن أقابلك فى أى وقت وأعطية لك لتصويرة فهو مرجع أمريكى حديث 2006


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 مارس 2008)

استاذنا الجليل المهندس / محمود شرفت بك ، وبمعرفتي لك ولاستاذي المهندس / مدحت خالص الشكر ...حيث اثبت لي صدق حدسي عنك ..وان سيادتكم لا تبخل عن تقديم أي عون أو مساعدة ...وبالمناسبة انا أعمل بنفس الشركة التي يعمل بها المهندس /مدحت منذ شهرين ..بوظيفة مهندس عطاءات ومستخلصات ..وهذه الوظيفة التي اعشقها احاول ان انميها عن طريق المنتدي ..ومساهمات الاخوة الافاضل اعضائه...والميل الخاص بي هو tablaoey1 at yahoo.com.....واتمني مقابلت سيادتكم ..
واشكرك مرة اخري علي اهتمامك بي..
مهندس / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## attractive6 (21 مارس 2008)

والله الموضوع هام .. ولا يقدر قيمته إلا كل شخص منظم ويريد أن يدخل المقاولات ليستمر .. نريد المشاركة به


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2008)

attractive6 قال:


> والله الموضوع هام .. ولا يقدر قيمته إلا كل شخص منظم ويريد أن يدخل المقاولات ليستمر .. نريد المشاركة به



مرحبا بك وبكل اعضاء المنتدي...


----------



## Eladly_group (29 يونيو 2008)

*أسعار خامات*

دى أول مشاركه و هى عباره عن أسعار خامات لمشروع قمت بدراسة تكلفته 
ملحوظه: الأسعار فى اسكندريه


----------



## Eladly_group (29 يونيو 2008)

*عفوا*

ده اللينك
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aq6am5Wob7CenZzza6qZnJGlb6ebnZ2ocA==9


----------



## Eladly_group (29 يونيو 2008)

انشاء الله حعمل ملف تانى لأسعار المصنعيات على حسب كمية الشغل و درجة جودته و برده حتكون الأسعار داخل اسكندريه


----------



## Jamal (30 يونيو 2008)

يتطلب ذلك جهدا كبيرا خاصة مع تفاوت الاسعار وتغيرها 
وكذلك تفاوت الاسعار بين الاقطار


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2008)

أعتقد أن الملف المطلوب عمله سيهتم بمعدلات أستهلاك الخامات والعماله لبنود الأعمال ويتم ربط هذا الملف بملف الأسعار القابل للتغيير على حسب كل بلد أو على حسب تغير الأسعار وملفى المرفق فى مشاركتى السابقه يعتبر بدايه للتفكير فى تجميع بنود الأعمال لأن تحليل البند فى حد ذاته إلى مكوناته هو ما يحتاجه المهندس بعدها يأتى التسعير وبذلك تستطيع تسعير البنود بسهوله فى أى مكان فى العالم لأن معدلات المواد ثابت والمتغير هو السعر ، يمكنكم أعزائى الدخول على ملفى وأضافة أى بنود عليه 
أطلب من الساده القائمين على الملتقى تثبيت الملف بحيث يستطيع أى زميل الدخول على الملف وأضافة أى معلومات فى النهايه نجد لدينا عمل جماعى محترم وأتمنى أن يشترك معنا كل الأقسام الأخرى سواء كهرباء أو تكييف أو ميكانيكا وأعمال صحيه لتكون بحق موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين وهذا مجرد أقتراح أنتظر رأيكم فيه حتى يكون لنا فى الملتقى جميعا" بصمه واضحه وموضوع أعتقد أن سيكون له السبق 
دعواتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يونيو 2008)

فكرة رائعة اخي الكريم م محمود

لكن كيف ندخل على الملف ونعدله ؟

ام انك تقصد ان يعدله احدنا بشكل ما ثم يعاد طرحه ثانية في مشاركة العضو الذي قام بالتعديل ؟

اعتقد ممكن هذا

او لو كان لديكم فكرة ايسر ياريت ندلي بها


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2008)

يمكننا أن نجعل الملف فى الصفحه الأولى ليكون فى مكان ظاهر وأنا أتولى بعد ذلك أدخال المشاركات عليه بعمل EDIT 
للملف حتى يكتمل من جميع الأقسام ويتبقى بعد ذلك أخراج الملف فى صورته النهائيه سواء POWER POINT h
أو أى برنامج آخر حتى لو بقى الملف بصيغة EXCEL فلا مانع ويتم تسميته ( موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الشامله )


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 يونيو 2008)

لن نكتب أسماء فى الموسوعه ونكتفى بأن نكتب ( قام بأعداد هذه الموسوعه أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب )


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 يونيو 2008)

> يمكننا أن نجعل الملف فى الصفحه الأولى ليكون فى مكان ظاهر



كيف ذلك اخي م محمود ؟
لاننا نريد الاضافة اليه 

ام انك تقصد الاضافة في مشاركات بنفس الموضوع الذي فيه الملف
ثم نقوم جميعنا باضافة المشاركات بالموضوع

وانت تقوم مشكورا بعمل Edit على الملف باضافة مشاركات الاعضاء الموجودة بصفحة الموضوع ؟

ارجو ان تتضح الية الاضافة والمشاركة لتكون ظاهرة للجميع


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخواني اتمنى لكم التوفيق في إكمال هذا الجهد ولو كان من الممكن تقديم اي مساعدة نحن في الخدمة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 يوليو 2008)

نعم كما تفضلت أخى نهر النيييل ويتم تبويب الموسوعه حسب الأقسام المختلفه( مدنى - معمارى - كهرباء - صحى - تكييف - الكتروميكانيك - إتصالات - شبكات - ----- الخ ) وكما تفضلتم سيتم إضافة مشاركات الأعضاء على الهيكل الرئيسى للموسوعه بعد الأتفاق على شكله النهائى لذلك أرجو منك أن تفتح الملف وتتصفحه وتبدى رأيك فيه حتى أبدء فى العمل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 يوليو 2008)

الملف اكثر من رائع ومفيد

اخي الكريم م محمود
ليت يمكننا اضافة Sheets على ملف الاكسل كصفحات للميكانيكا والكهرباء
ليتمكن اخوتنا في الاقسام الميكانيكية والكهرباءية ان يضيفوا فيها ايضا

واقترح ان تفتح موضوعا جديدا يكون فيه الملف المذكور
مع نذة عن الملطوب عمله من الاخوة الزملاء 
ويتم تثبيته 

ليبدأ الاخوة الذين يعملون في مجال التنفيذ والتكاليف والعطاءات 
ان يضعوا مشاركاتهم في الموضوع الجديد 
على ان تحذف اي مشاركات شكر او خلافه بالموضوع الجديد

اشكرك اخي الكريم م محمود 
فتلك الموسوعة ستكون افادة لكل من يعملون بمجالنا التنفيذي

واشكر اخونا م محمود الطحاوي الذي توافقت فكرته مع ما دعى له اخونا م محمود عياد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 يوليو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخواني اتمنى لكم التوفيق في إكمال هذا الجهد ولو كان من الممكن تقديم اي مساعدة نحن في الخدمة



كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي مهاجر 

فدوما تعودنا تقديم كل مساعدة منكم لتطوير الملتقى 
وكل افادة للاخوة الزملاء

ونطلب منكم لطفا لا امرا
ان تقوموا بتثبيت رابط الموضوع الجديد الذي سيقوم باضافته الاخ م محمود حازم 
ان تثبتوا رابط هذا الموضوع الجديد 
في الاقسام التالية:
- المدني 
- الكهرباء 
- الميكانيكا
- العمارة والتخطيط
- التبريد والتكييف
- المساحة 
- الصناعية

وسوف يقوم الاخ م محمود حازم مشكورا 
باضافة الموضوع الجديد الذي سيكون محل قاعدة البيانات 
كما عرفني بذلك بال******
والذي سيقوم بالمشاركة فيه كل الزملاء مشكورين بجميع الاقسام


كل الشكر لك ولادارة الملتقى الكرماء


----------



## منتصف العمر (1 يوليو 2008)

موضوع هام ويستحق الاشادة ... شكرا الف لصاحب الفكرة وجميع الاخوة


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم

كل التقدير للجميع 

نعم سنفعل وبإذن الله سنكون معينين في إكمال هذا الجهد

جزاكم الله خير ومقدر لكل من شارك ومن سيشارك بإذن الله 

توكلوا على الله ولا تنظروا للخلف وبإذن الله سيكون عملاً مميزاً خصوصاً انه بقيادة مشرفنا المبدع الأخ محمود حازم



نهر النيييل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي مهاجر
> 
> فدوما تعودنا تقديم كل مساعدة منكم لتطوير الملتقى
> وكل افادة للاخوة الزملاء
> ...


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 يوليو 2008)

*تم فتح مشاركه جديده بأسم موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

أخوانى أعتذر لصاحب الموضوع فى البدايه الزميل mot301 لآنى فتحت موضوع جديد خارج مشاركته حيث قمت بعمل تعديلات لملفى بنود الأعمال مربوط بالأسعار لعل الفائده تعم ونجد مشاركين من كل التخصصات الهندسيه وتظهر فكرتك وفكرتى الى النور
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للأخ العزيز مهندس / محمود ، ولا داعي للاعتذار فما اقترحته من البدايه هو ماتدعو انت اليه باسلوب عملي ...واعتقد ان الفكرة اصبحت علي المحك...وادعو الجميع من كل التخصصات للمساهمة.
مهندس محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 يوليو 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء

هذا هو رابط الموضوع الجديد
الذي تفضل بطرحه اخونا م محمود عياد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94079.html

ونرجو المشاركة فيه بتحليل البنود والاسعار

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## eng_houssam (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع وبرجاء غلق باب المشاركة توفيرا لوقتكم ...والاتجاه الي الموسوعة بمشاركة الاستاذ الجليل محمود عياد علي هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94079.html


----------

